# [RISOLTO] problema spegnimento/riavvio gnome

## gnurbu

salve gente,

chiedo il vostro prezioso aiuto per un problema che sto riscontrando con gnome.

solo quando eseguo:

```
gksu /usr/bin/gnome-terminal

reboot da gui (dal menu gnome per intenderci)
```

si riavvia semplicemente l'X, come se avessi eseguito un logoff.

la cosa strana e` che se eseguo:

```
gksu /usr/bin/gnome-terminal

gnome-power-cmd.sh reboot (o shutdown)
```

il problema non si riscontra.

Un dettaglio che potrebbe essere d'aiuto e` che ogni volta che apro il terminale root (gksu /usr/bin/gnome-terminal), nel xsession-errors esce sempre questo warning:

```
** (gnome-terminal:4148): WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
```

premetto che sono nuovo e questo problema potrobbe essere dovuto semplicemente ad un mio errore di configurazione(?), chi sa aiutarmi o indirizzarmi nella giusta via ?

grazielLast edited by gnurbu on Fri Mar 26, 2010 1:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gnurbu

temo che non sia di imminente risoluzione

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301681

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=548120

----------

## k01

consolekit è inserito nel runlevel default?

----------

## gnurbu

si

----------

## gnurbu

smascherando ed aggiornando a gnome-base/gnome-session-2.28.0, il problema non si ripropone.

Anche se non ho capito male la fix inclusa non e` del tutto definitiva

----------

